# My Polish Hen's Head feather flop to one side



## Shohenth (Aug 28, 2013)

My polish hen's head feathers flop to one side. I thought she was doing it to see so I trimmed the feathers around her eyes but she still flops it over. Is their anything I can do? I call it the Bieber Effect! She recently started doing it. prior to that it was perfect.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The feathers or the actual head flips to the side?


----------



## Shohenth (Aug 28, 2013)

Apyl said:


> The feathers or the actual head flips to the side?


Feathers only. Head is straight.


----------

